# Work permit in abu dhabi getting delayed.



## Irshad

Dear Friends,

I was working for a company in Dubai and got an offer from Abu Dhabi. Hence I resigned the Job as per the advice from the HR of the new company which is based in Abu Dhabi, I was told it will take 5days to get the entry permit, its almost more 15days now. Still the work permit(e-visa) is not received. When I checked with HR, he is saying there is a delay happening, even they are not aware as why this is happening. Could you please advise why this could be. if any of you gone through such situation. The problem I am facing is, I have a loan in the bank and I am kind of jobless now. Kindly advise.

Thanks,
Irshad.


----------



## tjheart

Irshad said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I was working for a company in Dubai and got an offer from Abu Dhabi. Hence I resigned the Job as per the advice from the HR of the new company which is based in Abu Dhabi, I was told it will take 5days to get the entry permit, its almost more 15days now. Still the work permit(e-visa) is not received. When I checked with HR, he is saying there is a delay happening, even they are not aware as why this is happening. Could you please advise why this could be. if any of you gone through such situation. The problem I am facing is, I have a loan in the bank and I am kind of jobless now. Kindly advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Irshad.



Hi ,

Did you manage to get your entry permit visa already? I am also experiencing some delays. Been waiting for a month now.


----------



## abdul1987

Hi Irshad,
Same problem I m also facing...from last 8 days I m waiting. My employer telling me that they apply for urgent visa bt due to some upgradation going on in immigration department system it is delaying in issuing the visa. Please update once u receive.


----------



## yestee

Hi Irshad, tjheart , Abdul1987

I am undergoing a similar situation here.HR told me that I got my SC in Nov. end and resigned from the job by Feb beginning. New Work Entry permit papers were filed on Feb5th 2015. It has been close to 45 days now. Still waiting. HR could not give a proper reason for the delay as told by immigration. 

Can you state the reasons given by your HRs ? 

yestee


----------



## tjheart

yestee said:


> Hi Irshad, tjheart , Abdul1987
> 
> I am undergoing a similar situation here.HR told me that I got my SC in Nov. end and resigned from the job by Feb beginning. New Work Entry permit papers were filed on Feb5th 2015. It has been close to 45 days now. Still waiting. HR could not give a proper reason for the delay as told by immigration.
> 
> Can you state the reasons given by your HRs ?
> 
> yestee


Hi Yestee,
Same as yours, no reason whatsoever is given by HR. When i asked, it is always the same sentence as the visa is still under process and with immigration which is not under their jurisdiction. It is really so frustrsting and painful to wait and wait and wait. They cannot even give proper timeline. Nothing has been shared. I am getting more and more and more anxious each day.


----------



## Lookingforwardtothesun

*Visa delay*

Hey guys - I am a UK National and am also experiencing the same delays - I accepted a role with a large big 5 consulting firm and me and some of the other recruits have been delayed at the Abu Dhabi office - citing a system integration issue. Very frustrating as the limbo means I can't concentrate on my current role in the UK!

Has anyone heard back - I spoke to the HR team and my status was;
2 Mar - submitted
15 Mar - Processing

Here's hoping and fingers crossed!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## IAMLEGEND1981

Same here, I signed the final contract with ADNOC on 28 October 2017, and resigned from my current employer on 30 October 2017. I believe I have made a mistake, I should have waited for the work entry permit first.

On 7 November 2017, HR applied for a work entry permit
On 21 November 2017, still in process!

All are done, i.e., security clearnce, tawteen, medical test, all my documents and diplomas are attested by UAE Embassy.

There is no clear reason why work entry permit has been delayed?!


----------



## IAMLEGEND1981

Hi guys! I have got the entry permit work. It was finalized yesterday, 28 November 2017. It took over three weeks!


----------

